# Iodized Large Flake Salt?



## rodentraiser (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of kosher salt, but I like having iodized salt as well. Does anyone know if they make a large flake salt with iodine in it?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this up. I've been thinking about that too. I have some thyroid problem, though not related to Iodine intake, but never the less might be a good idea to use iodised salt.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2017)

I use kosher salt at the stove and iodized salt at the dinner table.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 6, 2017)

I watch TV shows about cooking.  I notice the sea salt they use looks like flakes rather than granules.
Is this the result of scraping the salt that remains behind after its dried?

Also.  I have not seen this flake salt in any store.  I have not looked hard though.  Always an afterthought.
I would imagine its expensive as well?
Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

Rodentraiser, https://www.diamondcrystalsalt.com/product/salt-sense-real-salt-plain

Most people get plenty of iodine in their daily diet, though. Deficiency is pretty rare. 

More information: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=69#foodsources


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

Roll_Bones, flake salt is available in most grocery stores. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flake_salt


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2017)

I do have a thyroid problem. Since I was a teenager. The doctor put me on Iodine pills and told me NOT to us table salt with iodine in it. 

The reason iodine was placed in the salt was because children in the Midwest were developing some serious thyroid problems due to the fact that they didn't have easy access to salt water fish. Since just about every family in the country used salt in their cooking, it was decided to place the iodine in the salt. It was the only way they could figure out to get iodine to the children on a daily basis. My iodine problem was something I was born with. 

My sister also had a thyroid problem She too was on medication and was given the same advice. Only she didn't listen. She used iodized salt all the time. She developed a goiter and as a result she would have thyroid storms. She would want to scrub the cement sidewalks, build a new house for her friends, etc. It took a couple of storms before she would accept the message. Once she got rid of the iodine table salt, her goiter decrease to normal size. 

Check with your doctor first before you start messing with the iodine salt. For those that live on the coast, they get as a rule more sea fish from the salted catch, than those that live in the Midwest. Iodine is a chemical. A strong chemical and does have an effect on your thyroid, specially if you don't need it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I use kosher salt at the stove and iodized salt at the dinner table.



I do too. Problem is at the table I never need salt. I made sure everything is plenty salted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

Addie said:


> I do have a thyroid problem. Since I was a teenager. The doctor put me on Iodine pills and told me NOT to us table salt with iodine in it.
> 
> My sister also had a thyroid problem She too was on medication and was given the same advice. Only she didn't listen. She used iodized salt all the time. She developed a goiter and as a result she would have thyroid storms. She would want to scrub the cement sidewalks, build a new house for her friends, etc. It took a couple of storms before she would accept the message. Once she got rid of the iodine table salt, her goiter decrease to normal size.



Addie, a goiter is caused by not getting enough iodine, not by getting too much. 



Addie said:


> Check with your doctor first before you start messing with the iodine salt. For those that live on the coast, they get as a rule more sea fish from the salted catch, than those that live in the Midwest. Iodine is a chemical. A strong chemical and does have an effect on your thyroid, specially if you don't need it.



It's good advice to make sure you have a deficiency before treating yourself for something you may not have. But in order to get the benefit of nutrients in local foods, you have to actually eat them


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been on thyroid meds for many years. A few years ago I started using Kosher salt  exclusively in my cooking and began thinking about the lack of iodine also.

 If you use a daily multi vitamin you're provided with 100% of the iodine required.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, a goiter is caused by not getting enough iodine, not by getting too much.
> 
> :



Actually it is not completely correct. My wife had a goiter (recently removed) and her iodine levels are completely normal. As the matter of fact her doctor insisted that it had nothing to do with iodine when she asked him.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> If you use a daily multi vitamin you're provided with 100% of the iodine required.


\
Good to know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Actually it is not completely correct. My wife had a goiter (recently removed) and her iodine levels are completely normal. As the matter of fact her doctor insisted that it had nothing to do with iodine when she asked him.


Sorry. I should have said that most often, goiter is caused by a deficiency of iodine. There are causes unrelated to iodine. 

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/goiter/symptoms-causes/dxc-20264595


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I've been on thyroid meds for many years. A few years ago I started using Kosher salt  exclusively in my cooking and began thinking about the lack of iodine also.
> 
> If you use a daily multi vitamin you're provided with 100% of the iodine required.


Check the label. Not all of them contain iodine.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2017)

GG, My sister's problem was caused by the overuse of iodized salt. At the stove and then at the table. She loved her salt. She managed to throw her whole system out of whack with her self medication and iodine salt. But when she grabbed the wrong box of salt when shopping, her whole system went screwy. My problem is just the opposite. I have a small sign above my stove reminding me to salt the food. I am notorious for forgetting to salt the pasta water. I have to take Levothroxine 25 MCG every single day. Let me miss a dose, and I can sleep my life away. 

Self treating with iodine can be dangerous.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2017)

Addie said:


> Self treating with iodine can be dangerous.



Self-treating with anything can be dangerous.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 6, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> I watch TV shows about cooking.  I notice the sea salt they use looks like flakes rather than granules.
> Is this the result of scraping the salt that remains behind after its dried?
> 
> Also.  I have not seen this flake salt in any store.  I have not looked hard though.  Always an afterthought.
> ...



Actually raw sea salt has many different sized grains.  We have salt we harvested ourselves from natural salt ponds in the Bahamas, and some of the crystals are as big as 1/4" cubes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 7, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Check the label. Not all of them contain iodine.



You are right, check you daily vitamins for iodine, but from what I've read, it's difficult to find one without it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 13, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Roll_Bones, flake salt is available in most grocery stores.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flake_salt



Thanks GG. I will keep an eye out for it.  Is there anything special about it?
I use coarse Kosher salt and table salt.  I tried the pink salt and it was just salt.
I like the kosher salt to finish a plate.  Gives it a nice little crunch and enhances the flavor of the food.



RPCookin said:


> Actually raw sea salt has many different sized grains.  We have salt we harvested ourselves from natural salt ponds in the Bahamas, and some of the crystals are as big as 1/4" cubes.



Thanks.  Sounds like you have some fun!
I saw Sammy Hagar's house on the beach in Mexico. (On tv) and he had tank like structures where they pour in sea water and allow it to dry up.  Then they scrape it up for use.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks GG. I will keep an eye out for it.  Is there anything special about it?
> I use coarse Kosher salt and table salt.  I tried the pink salt and it was just salt.
> I like the kosher salt to finish a plate.  Gives it a nice little crunch and enhances the flavor of the food.



No, it's just a different shape, so it gives a little different mouth feel. 

I like kosher salt for the same reason. I have some flavored salts that are fun, but essentially, salt is salt.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 14, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> No, it's just a different shape, so it gives a little different mouth feel.
> 
> I like kosher salt for the same reason. I have some flavored salts that are fun, but essentially, salt is salt.



Thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm not completely positive but I think the different colored salts get the color from certain minerals from the region it comes from. Salt is salt but different minerals have different benefits. There are sea salts that have ocean/sea minerals and cave salts with those minerals. This is what I have come to understand. But as I said I could be wrong.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 14, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> I'm a huge fan of kosher salt, but I like having iodized salt as well. Does anyone know if they make a large flake salt with iodine in it?



Why are you so worried about getting iodized salt? You're in Puget Sound? Go to the shore, take two deep breaths, and you have more than your minimum iodine requirement for at least a year!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2017)

msmofet said:


> I'm not completely positive but I think the different colored salts get the color from certain minerals from the region it comes from. Salt is salt but different minerals have different benefits. There are sea salts that have ocean/sea minerals and cave salts with those minerals. This is what I have come to understand. But as I said I could be wrong.



In fact, all salt is sea salt.  

The difference is that some of it comes from current oceans and some of comes from oceans that have long since dried up and left their salt behind in salt mines. 

It's all sodium chloride.  Refined salts are more pure and less expensive than specialty salts that leave the impurities in the salt.  It's those impurities that impart the special flavor notes and colors in specialty salts.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> In fact, all salt is sea salt.
> 
> The difference is that some of it comes from current oceans and some of comes from oceans that have long since dried up and left their salt behind in salt mines.
> 
> It's all sodium chloride.  Refined salts are more pure and less expensive than specialty salts that leave the impurities in the salt.  It's those impurities that impart the special flavor notes and colors in specialty salts.


+1. Just to add to this, those impurities are often minerals (like the iron oxide in pink salt), but there isn't enough to make a difference nutritionally.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 22, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Why are you so worried about getting  iodized salt? You're in Puget Sound? Go to the shore, take two deep  breaths, and you have more than your minimum iodine requirement for at  least a year!



I wish!

Years and years and years  ago when I was taking a chem class, I wanted to recreate an experiment  at home. It require NaCl without the iodine. So that's what I bought at  the store and since I had it, I just kept using it.

Well, I  started sweating like ninety. Great big huge wet stains under my arms  and I tried every deodorant on the market. I even went in and saw the  doctor. He thought it might be diet related and the only thing I could  think of that I changed was the salt. I went back to regular iodized  salt and I was fine.

Flash forward to this month. All of a sudden  I had problems with sweating again. I would walk slowly down the aisle  shopping and I would just be dripping by the time I'd reach the cashier.  And it would just get worse and worse. I'd have sweat rolling down my  face and my shirt would just soak through the back just while I stood in  line waiting to check out. The only time I didn't sweat was when a fan or the wind was blowing directly on me.

I  had forgotten about the chem experiment I did, but a friend reminded me  of it when I called her and said something about the sweating. When I remembered about the chem experiment, I realized that for  the last 6 months, I've been using kosher salt exclusively. So...time to  go back on the iodized salt again.

Now after a couple weeks back on that, I feel much better, but I do miss the flakiness of the kosher salt. 

Anyway, I want to thank you all for posting and GG, I will definitely try out that Diamond Salt .


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 22, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> In fact, all salt is sea salt.
> 
> The difference is that some of it comes from current oceans and some of comes from oceans that have long since dried up and left their salt behind in salt mines.
> 
> It's all sodium chloride.  Refined salts are more pure and less expensive than specialty salts that leave the impurities in the salt.  It's those impurities that impart the special flavor notes and colors in specialty salts.



It might be, but I know there are places where you can get the salt off of rocks and stuff. Now that I'm thinking about it, the place where the family lived in "Old Yeller" was called Salt Licks, I think, and that was in Texas.

Maybe the area they were in was covered by ocean at one time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 23, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> It might be, but I know there are places where you can get the salt off of rocks and stuff. Now that I'm thinking about it, the place where the family lived in "Old Yeller" was called Salt Licks, I think, and that was in Texas.
> 
> Maybe the area they were in was covered by ocean at one time.



It is, actually. Much of the United States was covered by salty inland seas in the past. As the seas retreated, they left salt deposits. Southeastern Michigan, where I grew up, there's a gigantic salt mine under the city of Detroit. 

Re: Texas: https://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/trans-p/images/he3.html


----------

